# Senator Tells Attorney General to Resign



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Good for you, Senator Cornyn!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Holder rejects resignation call at heated Senate hearing*

*Washington (CNN)* -- Attorney General Eric Holder on Tuesday rejected a GOP call to resign, telling a heated Senate hearing that Republicans were trying to score political points instead of addressing significant issues.
Under attack from the outset by Republican members of the Senate Judiciary Committee, Holder rejected accusations he was stonewalling congressional investigators on the botched "Fast and Furious" gunrunning sting operation and failing to investigate recent leaks of classified information properly.
Sen. John Cornyn, R-Texas, leveled the harshest criticism, accusing Holder of misleading Congress over what he and other top Justice Department officials knew about the Fast and Furious program and refusing to appoint a special counsel to investigate leaked national security details in recent media reports.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/12/politics/holder-senate/index.html


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

mtc said:


> LOVE how the camera cuts to Holder rolling his eyes and being disrespectful !!


Why should he have to answer those people anyway ? He only answers to Barry and Michelle and no one else. This obvious racist witch hunt is keeping him from important work.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

mtc said:


> LOVE how the camera cuts to Holder rolling his eyes and being disrespectful !!


Yeah because the stupid paper the assistant handed him was waaaaay more important than listening to an ELECTED senator tell you to pound sand.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

The whole Nation wants this incompetent Obama Puppet to resign. One of the requirements for his appointees is to have absolutely not a single shred of decency.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

If the Senator wasn't speaking, you would have heard Holder suck his teeth over his microphone.


----------

